# Weatherbeeta dog coat size for girl Viz



## Perllanside (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I just wondered if any has a Weatherbeeta dog coat for any of your adult V's?

I have jst bought a 22" Sandown Fleece for my 5mth pup (for when she is fully grown), however it is enormous and I dont think its ever going to fit her!!!

If any of u do have a weatherbeeta coat what size fits your adults V's?

Many Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't have any Wetherbeeta's for dogs. Got a 1/2 dozen or so for a horse though.
If I follow their sizing directions, my dogs would take a 19", and not a 22' like that chart says. My girlz' aren't huge, but they're not small either. Gunnr is right at the breed standard for females, and Tika is about an inch under it.
They measure them different than a turnout blanket for a horse. which surprised me.

Gotta a bunch of used 78's, if you think she'll get really big. Like ,16hh. ;D


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo wears a 24 inch Weatherbeeta. He is a year and a half old and 53 pounds


----------

